
Democrats are falling for fake news about Russia - empressplay
https://www.vox.com/world/2017/5/19/15561842/trump-russia-louise-mensch
======
danjoc
Blanketing the airwaves with theories about Russia has damaged the MSM's
credibility with a lot of people. "There’s More Evidence CNN Colluded With
Clinton Than Trump With Russia" [1] This seems like a ploy to regain some
credibility. Have a handful of people go full force with conspiracy theories
that are obviously unfounded. Then the MSM can step in, point out the "fake
news," tear them apart, and regain the middle ground.

[1] [http://freebeacon.com/politics/spicer-theres-evidence-cnn-
co...](http://freebeacon.com/politics/spicer-theres-evidence-cnn-colluded-
clinton-trump-russia/)

------
wahern
Bologna.

The assertions center on two obscure websites, palmerreport.com and
patribotics.blog. Neither are even remotely comparable to breitbart.com, let
alone foxnews.com. (May as well add vox.com into that lineup, I guess.)

Wake me when dailykos.com or slate.com start putting their weight behind
conspiracy theories.

------
draw_down
At the moment their solution to this issue is to brand anyone who points it
out as a paid Russian troll. It's really sad to watch this happen.

------
CalChris
I haven't seen any of these stories let alone fallen for them. Flynn is bad
enough.

